# When do you start showing?



## Bunny FooFoo

Hi ladies!

I just have a question. When does the baby bump normally start showing? I just saw some pictures of the ladies' bumps and i'm quite concerned because at 18 weeks, i don't think i have a bump yet. I had a bit of a blubber before i got pregnant and my tummy has looked the same ever since. Should i be concerned? I'm thinking that this might be an effect of the fact that i had to stop taking pre-natal vitamins for a little over a month due to severe vomiting. Could it have affected the growth of my baby? :-(


----------



## LucyEmma

try not to worry to much hun im sure you havnt done anything to effect the growth of your baby, everyone developes diffrentluy in pregnanacy some people get there bump early and some not until much later on, i got my bump at about 18 weeks that i could notice and people have started to say i've really poped out in the last week or so and im nearly 24 weeks! xx


----------



## cleckner04

I wouldn't worry too much how other girls look. We all grow at different paces. It all depends on how many kids you have previously, strength of stomach muscles, etc. The list could go on and on. You may not have a bump now, but you might be one of those types of girls that just wakes up one morning and its there! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bunny FooFoo

Thanks, LucyEmma and cleckner04! That's really reassuring :) I guess i'm a bit of a worry-wart! hahaha! :D


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi bunny x 
Im 22 weeks and im barely showing mind you i am a bigger lady lol! I was a size ten when i caught pregnant uinexpectedly for my first son and i didnt show until i was 6 1/2 months!! And he weighed 8lb 9oz!! lol! Dont worry hunny you'll have a gorgeous bump soon x


----------



## staceymy

With my first i was 22wks before people noticed. This time 17wks. 

My MW said most women dont get a proper bump till they are 28wks.

Try not to worry luvie.


----------



## Wombat

I have the opposite problem! Due to my enormous bloat I started "showing" 5 weeks after getting my BFP!

Now have to stick the tummy even more at least to look pregnant not just fat! 
(I'd rather people think that I am about to pop out then explaining them that "no, there is just one in there" and "well, it's all just gas really.... uhmmmmm... actually one is coming one right now!"):muaha::rofl:


----------



## steph1505

I started showing at about 18 or 19 weeks...and it was a case of waking up one morning and "oh!! theres a bump"

So u might find that will happen to u!! But i wouldnt worry at all...everyone is different :D


----------



## joeyjo

Take a look at my bump pic taken at 24w 6d. At 25 weeks its still only people that know me very well that notice any change, strangers haven't a clue. 

https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv68/joey-joey/24w6d.jpg

I don't mind not having a bump as I can still wear most of my normal clothes, do normal activities and I have been reassured baby is fine. It just takes TIME in some cases.... I think I am going to pop soon but I hope I get another 10 days as I'm going to a wedding and don't fancy a mad dash for a maternity dress


----------



## sparkle_1979

im 15 weeks and have a bump. Im actually worried people are going to think Im more like 6 mths...eekk best lay off the cakes for a while me thinks....


----------



## MishC

Joey you jammy sod! I wish i was still thin i'm so jealous.

This will sound ridicules but i started showing at 11 weeks. I have pictures of me in a bikini when i was on holiday and there's a small bump. Loads of people commented on it so i know it wasn't just me that thought it.

In fact i have a pregnancy photo file on my Face book and it has a picture of me before i was pregnant, 1 of me at 11 weeks and one of me at 24 weeks!


----------



## ashnbump

joeyjo said:


> Take a look at my bump pic taken at 24w 6d. At 25 weeks its still only people that know me very well that notice any change, strangers haven't a clue.
> 
> https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv68/joey-joey/24w6d.jpg
> 
> I don't mind not having a bump as I can still wear most of my normal clothes, do normal activities and I have been reassured baby is fine. It just takes TIME in some cases.... I think I am going to pop soon but I hope I get another 10 days as I'm going to a wedding and don't fancy a mad dash for a maternity dress

i love you for posting this pic lol! im quite sad at my lack of bump, but mine is quite a bit bigger than urs and i love the way your so happy with ur teeny bump!!! aww u made my day lol! xxxxxxx p.s i wish i was as thin as u, u lucky bugger lol! xxx


----------



## joeyjo

I did get a bit worried but have since been measured etc and all is fine so I'm happy and I can certainly feel and see the baby moving!


----------



## abigail_71

I'm nearly 14 weeks and no bump. I have got quite a blubber belly so maybe its hiding...... I have got turbo charged super boobs though - up two cup sizes.


----------



## PrettyBonk

I started showing right away...maybe it is because this is my 3rd child...but when I saw the midwife yesterday she was surprised at how BIG my belly was and she is working on getting me in for a scan asap...to see if its twins lmao...

I just took this pic during the weekend lol I'm HUGE.
https://img259.imageshack.us/img259/9100/photo25p.jpg
https://img259.imageshack.us/img259/photo25p.jpg/1/w640.png


BTW excuse the mess lmao


----------



## HeidiLSparks

14 weeks and by 17 weeks I went BAM and just popped!


----------



## charliesmom

I've been bloated since week 5, but had a real belly starting at 14 weeks. Some people's uterus grow differently, which allows your body to hide the pregnancy. It doesn't necessarily mean your baby is extremely small and folic acid definitely has nothing to do with your baby's growth. Nutrients make your baby grow, not folic acid.


----------



## amylw1

hi,

dont worry about it, everyone is different. with my eldest i was still wearing my size 10 jeans at 6months, at 7 half months he decided to put in an appearance and by a week b4 he arrived i was wearing size 14s. with lil man i started off a 12-14 and ended up a 16-18, but agin didn show until nearly 7months. with this 1 i am 21weeks by my dates and alread have a bump like i did with other 2 at 7-8months.


----------



## Danuta

Everyone is different, so don't worry! My friend didn't show at all until 21 weeks, but I have a big bump at only 16.


----------



## Tsia

I started to show at around 18/20 weeks.. now.. I cant even suck it in anymore to pretend I am just a good eater! lol

I have a 2 inch layer of skin and flab over the top of it tho from where I used to house another 10 stone.. (read signiture) .. so it looks like I am 7 months gone already. I'll try uploading a pic..

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s51/tsia977/baby%20pics/tsia24wksbump.jpg
this was 4 days ago.. when I turned Viable*


----------



## divagee

Ah hon don't worry it'll come! i'm 26 weeks and still got a smallish bump it's only starts to pop out a little of the last week or so, people who know me comment i have a bump but to strangers it's still a little bit 'is she, or isn't she?' kinda thing. I think the usual for your first is after 22 weeks or so. All the best x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

with my first i got slight bump at around 24 weeks, didnt get a proper good bump till i was 28weeks :)


----------



## lou1979

Im 12 weeks 2 days and i popped at exactly 12 weeks, this is my 3rd baby so im guessing thats why im showing early, there is only 1 in there lol!!


----------

